# How to tell when a Nubian is ready to breed?



## FlightsofFancy (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my first breeding season with my Nubians and I haven't seen any of the cycle signs that my Nigerians give. How do you know when a Nubian is ready to breed or is in "heat"? I will be hand breeding these girls this year, instead of pen breeding so I need to figure these girls out by October. 
HELP!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 18, 2009)

They drip clear discharge - that was the only way I could tell my Scarlett was in season earlier this year...oh, and my buck wanted her haha.

Why dont you lute them so you'll know exactly when they'll cycle?


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Aug 18, 2009)

My buck wants everything....including my leg.  So I don't think he is reliable right now. 
What will the lute do exactly?


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 18, 2009)

My girls wag their tails and get very vocal- you can take a cloth and rub on the buck, tie it to the fence--watch the girls. .


----------



## helmstead (Aug 18, 2009)

Read this:
http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/advrepro.pdf

From what I understand, CIDR is more reliable than lute.  Lute will work if that is all you can get your hands on.  You do one shot, then another in 11 days, another in 7 and breed on that heat if I remember right...


----------



## lilhill (Aug 18, 2009)

CIDR's are illegal in the U.S.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 18, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> CIDR's are illegal in the U.S.


Welll....that's sort of a misleading statement.  They are not APPROVED for use in goats in the US.  Really, MOST of the drugs we use on goats are used off label...you just need a good relationship with a caprine vet to use CIDR.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 18, 2009)

Mmmmmm.  The last I heard from a reputable dairy farmer is they are illegal due to stupid women trying to use it on themselves, and that no one will openly tell you how to get them for fear the buyer and seller will get in trouble.  I'll double check that info with my Vet and see what his response is.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 18, 2009)

Must be a new development, I'll check with mine, too.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmm, I found them for sale online.....no RX and in the US.
I think using the lute though would be fairly reliable and simplest as long as the doe is already cycling. You just have a 5 day window in which it wouldn't work......


----------



## lilhill (Aug 18, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 18, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> My girls wag their tails and get very vocal- you can take a cloth and rub on the buck, tie it to the fence--watch the girls. .


Heh - my girls wag their tails and are very vocal ALL THE TIME.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 22, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what I found on CIDRs.

Mar 09
FDA Issues Data to Support a New Drug Application

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) this week announced the availability
of effectiveness, target animal safety, human food safety and environmental
safety data that may be used in the support of a new animal drug application
(NADA) or supplemental NADA for the use of the progesterone insert (CIDR)
for induction of estrus in ewes during seasonal anestrous.

The data, contained in Public Master File (PMF) 5947, were compiled by
researchers at the National Research Support Project 7, a national
agricultural research program that facilitates generations of data to
support FDA approval of new drugs for minor animal species and for minor
uses in the major species.

CIDR for induction of estrus in ewes during seasonal anestrous is a new
animal drug under the Federal Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act. As a new animal
drug, the uses of progesterone are subject to the approval of a NADA or
supplemental NADA. Sheep are a minor species under the act.

For further information, contact Linda Wilmot at 240-276-8101 or
linda.wilmot@... FDA is providing the data in advance of the
Federal Register publication in order to make the information available to
potential sponsors as quickly as possible. The notice of availability can be
accessed at www.fda.gov/cvm/CIDR032009.htm.


----------

